# Fassfrage



## Dachfrosch (7. Juli 2012)

Mein Teich ist ja ein halbes Weinfass. Zwischen den Dauben sickert schon immer wieder ein bißchen Wasser durch, aber nicht so, dass es wirklich fehlt. Damit ist das Holz aber an einigen Stellen immer feucht. Jetzt ist mir aufgefallen, dass an einigen dieser feuchten Stellen richtig ekelhafter Matsch klebt - fault mein Fass vielleicht auseinander? :shock Und was kann ich dagegen tun? Kann es mit den Algen zusammenhängen? Ich hab nicht wirklich massig Algen, aber an einer Seite der Innenwand ist eine kleine "Fadenalgenwiese", die sind richtig da angewachsen. Ich hab diese Wiese stehen gelassen, weil meine __ Schnecken da so gerne drinnen weiden (und ich mir davon verspreche, dass sie die anderen Pflanzen verschonen)


----------



## Tim E. (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fassfrage*

Hallo Suni,
 ich denke schon, dass dein Fass anfängt zu faulen. Die einzige Möglichkeit die mir einfällt ist:
-Wasser ablassen
-vorher pflanzen usw. rausholen
-die andere hälfte die noch hoffentlich ok ist nehmen
-von innen mit pvc kleber teichfolie einkleben
-trocknen lassen 
-und den teich wieder so herrichten, wie er jetzt aussieht mit Pflanzen usw.

Viel Glück
Gruß
Tim


----------



## Christine (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fassfrage*

Hallo Suni, hallo Tim,

Ein normales Holzfass ist in der Regel aus Eichenholz, wenn das anständig steht, gammelt es auch nicht. Was allerdings sehr ungesund sein kann, ist Schwitzwasser, das sich zwischen Folie und Fass bilden kann, deshalb würde ich persönlich von der Teichfolie Abstand nehmen.
Klebt dieser Matsch aussen?


----------



## Dachfrosch (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fassfrage*

Der klebt zwischen den Dauben, aber ich seh ihn natürlich nur außen. Ich versuch mal ein Foto zu machen


----------



## Dachfrosch (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fassfrage*

So, hier die versprochenen Fotos. Das Zeug schaut etwas ekelhaft aus, man kann es aber wegschaben.
Am ersten Bild sieht man, wo das Fass leckt, es sieht aber mehr aus, als dann wirklich rausrinnt.


----------



## Christine (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fassfrage*

Hallo Suni,

ich denke, das sind Algen.Wenn das Fass sich abdichtet und von aussen trocknet, sollten die sich verabschieden. Ich würde ab und an mit etwas, was das Holz nicht verletzt, abschaben. Vielleicht mit einem Plastikmesser oder einem Eiskratzer. Oder mal ein bisschen Salz draufstreuen.


----------



## Dachfrosch (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fassfrage*

Das kann gut sein, da genau an dieser Stelle innen eine "Wiese" ist. Gelangt das Salz nicht durch diese Ritze in das Wasser? Schadet das den Pflanzen?


----------



## Christine (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fassfrage*

Hallo Suni,

ich denke, dass kann man vernachlässigen. Mach doch einen Versuch, in dem Du ein bisschen Salz mit einem Tropfen Wasser zu einer dicken Sole aufrührst und mit dem Pinsel erstmal am Algenrand aufträgst.


----------



## Dachfrosch (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fassfrage*

Probier ich morgen mal aus, danke!


----------



## sanddorn (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fassfrage*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Was allerdings sehr ungesund sein kann, ist Schwitzwasser, das sich zwischen Folie und Fass bilden kann, deshalb würde ich persönlich von der Teichfolie Abstand nehmen.



...ach herr je, das Holz gammelt weg, wenn man eine Folie benutzt!!? Genau das hab ich vor, weil mein Fass undicht ist...
Mh, dann kann ich es wohl doch nicht mehr für mein Sumpfbeetvorhaben nutzen...!?

(Oder ich versuche es, und wenn's vergammelt, muß ich es als Blumenkübel benutzen...)


----------



## Christine (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fassfrage*

Hallo Petra,

dann nimm es doch, solange es hält. Man muss sowieso öfter mal umgestalten


----------



## sanddorn (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fassfrage*

...OKAY, solange die Metallringe halten...!!! :beten1


----------

